# The Official & Santioned LCA Smack Thread.



## BlackArcher (Mar 18, 2009)

The first, annual Last Chance Archery Extravaganza. 
To be held...”B”lah “B”lah... yall know the details...when it is.... & Where it is...  

This is not an informative thread.. This is an Intimidator Thread..
This Is A Smack Thread!!!...  
You want details call Last Chance Archery..
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=318929

You want a “B”eatdown… Call the Spanka..
Oh! And yeah!
Sign up!   I’ll make you famous.  Spanka​


----------



## KPreston (Mar 19, 2009)

*LCA shoot!*

BA, It sounds like you regained your (SPANKA) after the last time out in Mississippi!  . I will see you down at Leons!  KP.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 19, 2009)

Im aiming high! Got my sights on a certain Pro you might know!


----------



## SBlackburn (Mar 19, 2009)

Would that be Mitchell Irvin???


----------



## young gunna (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe! Good Job in Miss. Shawn! Hats off to ya.


----------



## j_hughes113 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not sure you've got enough horsepower under the hood if you gunning for Mitchell.  He's shooting pretty good right now.


----------



## SBlackburn (Mar 19, 2009)

young gunna said:


> Maybe! Good Job in Miss. Shawn! Hats off to ya.



Thanks, Glad I was shooting an ALPINE!!


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 19, 2009)

Make me famous?  I'm already famous.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 19, 2009)

j_hughes113 said:


> I'm not sure you've got enough horsepower under the hood if you gunning for Mitchell.  He's shooting pretty good right now.



I just put a high performance chip in! Ima give it a go... Just wanna see where I measure up! Dont count me out


----------



## JC280 (Mar 19, 2009)

young gunna said:


> I just put a high performance chip in! Ima give it a go... Just wanna see where I measure up! Dont count me out



You have to be counted in before you can be counted out!


----------



## young gunna (Mar 19, 2009)

I count myself in dawg!


----------



## abhunter (Mar 19, 2009)

*count u in or out*

Young let Me or David call in or out


----------



## young gunna (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont know u but david needs eyeglasses!


----------



## BOWTECK40 (Mar 19, 2009)

I call out !!!!    you got to come to n. ga. to shoot with the pro


----------



## young gunna (Mar 19, 2009)

Wouldnt miss it! Told yall before I aint never scared! I will be there


----------



## abhunter (Mar 19, 2009)

I was on the Range on saturday in Fl with David. I was keeping  a check on David. Top gun team capt(rookies 2007 national champ).


Bowhunters forever


----------



## young gunna (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Im sorry Mr Painter!


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 19, 2009)

*My Spanka..*



KPreston said:


> BA, It sounds like you regained your (SPANKA) after the last time out in Mississippi!  . I will see you down at Leons!  KP.



KP: My Spanka never left...  I just needed some inspiration..  By just saying "Hello Spanka" in this thread, Gets you signed up for the "B"eatdown... 



bowsmith said:


> Make me famous?  I'm already famous.



Bowsmith: I say.. The Bow that you are holding is famous... But that don't make you famous


----------



## KPreston (Mar 20, 2009)

*Shoot!*

Hey BA, you think you can hang with this old MAN down at Leons!  You better double up on your "spanka".  KP.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 20, 2009)

Gunna, let me give just a word of advice............you can practice the 3D at home......and you can practice the Vegas face at home.........but if you want a chance, any chance, and I mean even the slightest hint of coming close to beating Mitch.......you might otta go shoot the field range a time or 2....or 3 before the big LCA Extravaganza.......I have said before and will say again....80 aint always 80 and 15 aint always 15.......I can guarantee you this much, if you have not shot that field course before you will not hang with Mitch....it is a very good, top of the line field range as far as terrain is concerned...


----------



## reylamb (Mar 20, 2009)

This is getting good.........now, who can I bribe to hand get some flyers out down at 12 pt, 8 pt, and/or Lake Oconnee???????????

Come on now, we want this to be a shindig of epic proportions....


----------



## young gunna (Mar 20, 2009)

I can shoot out to 100 yds in my backyard dawg!


----------



## reylamb (Mar 20, 2009)

young gunna said:


> I can shoot out to 100 yds in my backyard dawg!



and I can go out to around 300 at my tower site......but it is not nearly the same as shooting the field range.....it is hard to describe, but knowing the terrain and how that effects the shots is a big help.  Dave Cousins told me he shot a field range in Europe once where he had to shoot the 80 yard walkup with a 50 yard sight setting, something you can't figure out at home.  That is one of the great things about field archery, while all field ranges have the exact same target faces, the exact same yardages, none of them shoot the same, they are all different......but hey, to each his own......but don't say I didnt warn ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 20, 2009)

j_hughes113 said:


> I'm not sure you've got enough horsepower under the hood if you gunning for Mitchell.  He's shooting pretty good right now.



Right now you, "Justin" are the only person with the horsepower to run with Mitchell..


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 20, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> Right now you, "Justin" are the only person with the horsepower to run with Mitchell..



I plan on coming to donate to the Mitchell Irvin foundation..


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 20, 2009)

*Ahhhhh... The Sign up sheet attached...*

Download... Sign-Up


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 20, 2009)

SBlackburn said:


> Thanks, Glad I was shooting an ALPINE!!



Yes, that was some good shooting... 
 See you in Banks County...      Matthew


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 20, 2009)

*"B"eat the "B"rakes off ya*



KPreston said:


> Hey BA, you think you can hang with this old MAN down at Leons!  You better double up on your "spanka".  KP.


KP: Ok Mr. P...  (notice the respect).  don't worry I'll leave some "B"rakes on ya.. (just because I resect you so).


----------



## j_hughes113 (Mar 20, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> Right now you, "Justin" are the only person with the horsepower to run with Mitchell..


I'm not sure I have enough. I just get lucky sometimes


----------



## reylamb (Mar 20, 2009)

j_hughes113 said:


> I'm not sure I have enough. I just get lucky sometimes



I don't know about that....what I saw in Superman City last year was hardly luck


----------



## SBlackburn (Mar 20, 2009)

j_hughes113 said:


> I'm not sure I have enough. I just get lucky sometimes



Whatever!!  I get to donate to the Justin/Mitchell fund on most weekends.


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 21, 2009)

Sounds to me that the NGA boys are drinking alot of Irvin Kool-aid.  Don't under estimate some of the old school shooters. BA and YG you talk a whole bunch of smack even though you arent allowed to ride the big kids rides. I sure hope I'm able to be there to see the wrecks in turn 4, but I just had another yungin and mama might not let me play.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 22, 2009)

Im headed up that way right now blake! I aint NEVA SCARED!


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll hold your hands until the ride is over.

Jeff,
Can we come up on a Sat or Sun and practice before the beat down begins.

E,
I'm going to need a suitcase to bring home all of your crispies.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 22, 2009)

Heck, y'all can go up and shoot the field range anytime.  Leon does not care, and it is why he set it up.  He would love to have folks show up and shoot it sometime....


----------



## young gunna (Mar 22, 2009)

Went to Gainsville today! Enjoyed myself. Shot well. Thanks for the directions Bear!


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 25, 2009)

Nobody is talking, I hope the smack talkers arent going to pull a drive-by.


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 26, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> Nobody is talking, I hope the smack talkers arent going to pull a drive-by.



They'll probably all no show like they do every other time.


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 27, 2009)

Happens all the time, the closer it gets to the race the turtles crawl back in their shells.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I kinda surprised them in Gainesville Sunday Blake! Got em all QUIET! They know Im foreal!


----------



## abhunter (Mar 27, 2009)

Quiet I don't think so. All I saw was  a  very simple course
10 targets known, 10 unknown. Come on back and try 
some real courses. Then see if  everyones is quiet. 

Bowhunters forever


----------



## abhunter (Mar 27, 2009)

Almost  forgot gun welcome to open B.


Bowhunter forever


----------



## reylamb (Mar 28, 2009)

abhunter said:


> Almost  forgot gun welcome to open B.
> 
> 
> Bowhunter forever



Yup....


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 28, 2009)

That course was a gravy train!!! You ain't seen a north ga. course yet! Come on back some time and shoot a real course.. The Amicalola shoot will make you a shooter... Come try it out some time...


----------



## JC280 (Mar 28, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> That course was a gravy train!!! You ain't seen a north ga. course yet! Come on back some time and shoot a real course.. The Amicalola shoot will make you a shooter... Come try it out some time...





Amicalola make you a shooter? It will make you want to give up archery all together! That is my problem too many Amicalola shoots over the years.


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 28, 2009)

JC280 said:


> Amicalola make you a shooter? It will make you want to give up archery all together! That is my problem too many Amicalola shoots over the years.



Well, it will make you a shooter or make you give it up.. We all know that you can shoot though Johnathon!!!


----------



## SBlackburn (Mar 28, 2009)

abhunter said:


> Almost  forgot gun welcome to open B.
> 
> 
> Bowhunter forever



So Gunna won out of "C"????


----------



## BOWTECK40 (Mar 31, 2009)

JC280 said:


> Amicalola make you a shooter? It will make you want to give up archery all together! That is my problem too many Amicalola shoots over the years.



i don't see why everybody thinks amicalola is so tuff. we all got to shoot the same targets, but if we need to set any special stakes for ya we can.


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 31, 2009)

I want to shoot from the red stake!!!!


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll make it easy for yall. Who's going to win the LCA extravaganza?


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 31, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> I'll make it easy for yall. Who's going to win the LCA extravaganza?



589:


----------



## 589 (Mar 31, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> 589:



I've told you before... beware what you wish for..


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bring It...*



589 said:


> I've told you before... beware what you wish for..



...Punkisher


----------



## reylamb (Apr 3, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> 589:



Actually, I would not bet against that.......from what I hear 589 knows his way around the field of dreams!!!!!! 

Seriously though, I hear rumors Sam Pruitte may be in attendance.......and smart money says she whips all the guys rear ends


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 3, 2009)

Good thing you've never been smart or had money

Yes Sam can shoot and may be the man  er woman!! There are tons of folks that can shoot. My hope is that there are tons of top level GA and AL shooters there... even some foreigners from way up north like Tenn, SC, etc. We don't get to shoot against top level shooters locally very often.... so if everyone shows up I will be excited. But now we just have to determine what and who "top level shooters" look like. Oh, I have a clever thought... lets wait to see the scores and then decide.  Never mind a bunch of ya'll better get the words in now cause the score will have your tounge when the shootings over!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (May 5, 2009)

backyard archer said:


> what happened to all the hype and talk for the big blowout in north east ga on the 23rd and 24th did yall just go ahead and give up



here it is...


----------



## BlakeB (May 6, 2009)

Who is going to step up to the plate?


----------



## BlackArcher (May 8, 2009)

That depends on Who is on first?...


----------



## bowsmith (May 8, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> That depends on Who is on first?...



Whats on second?


----------



## BlackArcher (May 15, 2009)

So who is on third?


----------



## young gunna (May 15, 2009)

I dont know is on third!


----------



## Big John (May 15, 2009)

NO NO Who is on First


----------



## BlackArcher (May 17, 2009)

Do you have Pitcher?


----------



## reylamb (May 17, 2009)

All I know is that I need at least 120 shooters, smack talk or not, or I will personally be loosing money on this shin dig..........so bring everyone you know, and some you don't!!!!!


----------



## BlakeB (May 17, 2009)

Don't beg, we'll come.


----------



## dhardegree (May 17, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## reylamb (May 18, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> Don't beg, we'll come.



When your credit card balance is what mine is for this shoot you will resort to anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (May 18, 2009)

Now that we are this close.... give us the deets!! Are there specific times for each event? Tee times for any of the events? what order do we shoot em in? And finally, if my shoulder doesn't get any better between now and this weekend will someone walk with me and help me draw my bow the last 20 to 30 shots!!

See ya Saturday.


----------



## reylamb (May 18, 2009)

Registration is from 8 am - 10 am every morning.  We will have a brief "safety" meeting every day at 10 am to go over some of the details.  I will be breaking up the groups and assigning groups as folks show up, so people will not have to go looking for a group.  We will also be doing double score cards, 1 official and the other for the shooters to keep.  I will try to get at least 1 person in each group that has either shot field before, or at least has an understanding of how to shoot field.  No, we are not using NFAA rules, due to the fact that I will not have an attorney on hand to translate them, and the rule book is as thick as War and Peace!!!!

3D and indoor will definitely be shot before lunch, field in the afternoon.  Of course if we have a huge attendance it will be all 3 venues going on at the same time........so it is fairly casual, but still kinda organized.  Seeing as how this is our first rodeo with a shoot this size we are going to be tkaing notes on how to improve it for next year.....hint hint hint...advice is welcome.....

As for order, I don't really care, but I will have some folks indoors and some on the 3D range at the same times, just to get folks spread out a little.  

The field, as it is planned right now, will be a casual walk through type, not an assigned shotgun start thingy.  It is a pretty good hike to ask anyone to start in the middle and walk all the way back around if we don't have to.  Since it is a wlk through range, take your stuff to the target to score, having it as a casual thing will help keep things moving.

I can draw your bow for you on the last 20 or 30 if you want.....then again, that may not be much help!!!!!

As much as I would like to have it be all shotgun starts, and all assigned targets, I really can't since I am not sure of attendance.  I would not be suprised if 50 show up or 300 for the weekend.

Scott Holder will be catering with BBQ, so bring some greenbacks for that.  Ricky is bringing his archery trailer for the weekend also, so if you need anything from him you can get it at the shoot.


----------



## trykon7 (May 18, 2009)

Do we need to pre-register???  Either way, I'll be there Sat....


----------



## bowsmith (May 18, 2009)

Lamby, if you need some help in the evenings this week with anything, just give me a ring.


----------



## trykon7 (May 18, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> Lamby, if you need some help in the evenings this week with anything, just give me a ring.



    How did you shoot Sunday???


----------



## bowsmith (May 18, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> How did you shoot Sunday???



1 down....real bad considering I was 4 up 3 targets in...when I posted the "check your 3rd axis"...yeah, I neglected to do that and it is off.  I still took Duckhawk's money though...


----------



## dhardegree (May 19, 2009)

When I shot the field round with ya'll that one time a few months ago.  We scored 5's, 4's, and 0's.  Is that the way it will be this weekend?


----------



## reylamb (May 20, 2009)

dhardegree said:


> When I shot the field round with ya'll that one time a few months ago.  We scored 5's, 4's, and 0's.  Is that the way it will be this weekend?



5, 4, 3.....another of my mental meltdowns that day!!!!!!!

Center Black and the X is 5, wihte is 4, outer black rings are 3.....


----------



## BlackArcher (May 23, 2009)

Can we get a update on todays events...?


----------



## bowsmith (May 23, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Can we get a update on todays events...?



So far, no sign of young gunna... What gives?   Mitchell shot well today, and he'll be a tough one to beat.  We had a decent crowd today, and many people were humbled by the field range.   The 3d range is on the short side, but don't let the looks fool ya, as it made many people hang their heads.  We'll be back at it again tomorrow.


----------



## dhardegree (May 23, 2009)

Guys, I really enjoyed the shoot.  Shot poorly.  The only bright spot was the 3D.  Shot 5 up with a stinkin' 5.


----------



## abhunter (May 23, 2009)

Wish I could have been there. We had 1400 people to come  thru regis. @ 2:00pm with an hour to go before
cutoff @ Jakes Day. Don't know if I want to see a bow
until Kentucky.


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Can we get a update on todays events...?



YES We would like to know!!!


----------



## young gunna (May 24, 2009)

Had both daughters graduating this week. One thursday and one saturday. Was trying to come today but didnt want to waste time with it thundering and lightning badly here. I really wanted to come but congrats to the winners.


----------



## SBlackburn (May 24, 2009)

*A Little Rain!*

Had a great time today!  Well that is until Mitchell, Danny, David, and I got wet down to our drawers on the first field round that I've ever shot  (The sun was out when we started).  It was a great event, hate it for the ones that couldn't make it.  Look forward to trying it again.


----------



## Duckhawk (May 24, 2009)

Had a Ball! Alittle rain! Thank God I was inside shooting the 3 spot when the floods came! 

This was my first time shooting the field archery and it was different! But I like the LOOOOOOOOOOOONG shots! The 3D was there for the taking too bad I only shot 2 up! And the indoor I choked as usual! I hate that target! Oh well I would like to see the score just to see how everyone did on the field course!


----------



## abhunter (May 25, 2009)

HOW BOUT SCORES TO LET EVERYONE WHO COULD 
WALK THE WALK NOT JUST TALK THE TALK.


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## JC280 (May 25, 2009)

abhunter said:


> HOW BOUT SCORES TO LET EVERYONE WHO COULD
> WALK THE WALK NOT JUST TALK THE TALK.
> 
> 
> BOWHUNTERS FOREVER




Most of the TALKERS didn't show up. I'm sure Reylamb will post the scores soon.


----------



## JC280 (May 25, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> Had a Ball! Alittle rain! Thank God I was inside shooting the 3 spot when the floods came!
> 
> This was my first time shooting the field archery and it was different! But I like the LOOOOOOOOOOOONG shots! The 3D was there for the taking too bad I only shot 2 up! And the indoor I choked as usual! I hate that target! Oh well I would like to see the score just to see how everyone did on the field course!




Me and Mitchell both shot a 274 on the field. That's dropping 6 points.


----------



## abhunter (May 25, 2009)

GOO JOB



BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## trykon7 (May 26, 2009)

I had a ball!!!!  Wasn't thrilled with my score on my first field round, but I'll take it....  Started shooting at 14's after hitting 3 12's on the first 3 targets..  I try not to do that but when you hit what you're aiming at it's hard to stay away from them....  Vegas got me when I had to move my target up..  All in all, I shot fairly decent....  I was tired after shooting everything in 1 day!!!!!!


----------



## trykon7 (May 26, 2009)

JC280 said:


> Most of the TALKERS didn't show up. I'm sure Reylamb will post the scores soon.



    We all knew the talkers wouldn't show up....They were scared!!!!!


----------



## KPreston (May 26, 2009)

*LCA Shoot!*

Had a real good time! Just waiting on the scores. 
Jeff and all the guys worked hard to get this shoot going, I just want to say thank you!    KP.


----------



## reylamb (May 26, 2009)

Working on getting them all finalized now.  I will probably have to post the excel spreadheets since I don't have anywhere else to actually post scores!!!!!!!

Matthew, I think I am missing an indoor score for you though....


----------



## Duckhawk (May 26, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Working on getting them all finalized now.  I will probably have to post the excel spreadheets since I don't have anywhere else to actually post scores!!!!!!!
> 
> Matthew, I think I am missing an indoor score for you though....



Well, Hurry Hurry Hurry! Everyone is waiting!


----------



## MI360 (May 26, 2009)

First i would like to say thanks to Jeff, Leon, Mike, and all LCA boys for putting on a great shoot this past weekend. Its to bad that most of the talkers couldn't make it this time but maybe next year. Looking forward to next year, thanks again guys.


----------



## trykon7 (May 27, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Working on getting them all finalized now.  I will probably have to post the excel spreadheets since I don't have anywhere else to actually post scores!!!!!!!
> 
> Matthew, I think I am missing an indoor score for you though....



  Indoor was 174 10x's   Are you counting all the x's as extra points or just the ones on indoor??


----------



## BlackArcher (May 27, 2009)

Wanted to be there... Just could not make it... Congrats fellas...  see you in KY..


----------

